# Ascend 133x



## Tuna5313 (Apr 9, 2020)

Any thoughts on the new Ascend 133x kayak? Thinking it'd be pretty good for inshore/nearshore fishing. Pretty in depth video by Chris Payne outdoors on YouTube and just became available at BassPro.


----------



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

bigricksoutdooradventures said:


> I Am just looking to get into fishing on a Kayak. My heaviest weight was 700lbs. I am down to a few pounds left to lose to be in the 300's. I am interested in this Kayak very much. Look very stable and wide for a bigger guy. I am going to Bass Pro today just to look at it. Hope to get one soon.


I heard that! Congrats on the turnaround, huge accomplishment! Kayak fishing is a great way to stay active, not to mention the fresh fish, and the fun of hooking something big and getting pulled around lol. I'm sure you'll like it man, good luck!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

You lost 400 lbs??? Dang! Congrats!!! That's life changing for sure.


----------



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

bigricksoutdooradventures said:


> Well I bought the Ascend 133x and a Minkota 30 Thrust Trolling motor. I am going to have to build a Transom Adapter ,To mount it on the Power-pole mount area, but it will be simple. It has no Manual and a bot full of Bungies and Screw and brackets. I have no Clue...LOL We shall see what Youtube says. I am excited. This is a Very solid unit. Hope to test it this weekend. It is HEAVY.


Let us know how it is! There's not a video of it in the water yet as far as I know of if you wanted to help some of us out lmao


----------



## Silly Putty (May 8, 2020)

Tuna5313 said:


> Any thoughts on the new Ascend 133x kayak? Thinking it'd be pretty good for inshore/nearshore fishing. Pretty in depth video by Chris Payne outdoors on YouTube and just became available at BassPro.


I just ordered one. Had it in 3 days. It's HUGE. So I ordered the terrova with iPilot. Had it in 3 days. Mounted the motor and rigged the boat. Now it's EXTREMELY HEAVY. Without any fishing gear. Basically just the boat as it would be transported. Which is fine with me as I have a trailer for it. I'll be hitting the waters of Iowa shortly once the weather gets good and warm. First impression is that I know it will be a stable vessel once on the water, but this is not your normal tote around kayak. I have an 8' bed truck and may think about building an extension hitch for tight spaced launches. I will use my smaller yak for walk in fishing and such. Oh, lastly, I'm 200 lbs/5' 8". Hope this helps.


----------

